# Lidl/Aldi Size 42 shoes



## beatlejuice (22 Jan 2012)

Very little wear. No cleats. Either came and collect or pay the postage for me to send them to you.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Jan 2012)

beatlejuice said:


> Very little wear. No cleats. Either came and collect or pay the postage for me to send them to you.
> View attachment 6434


Yes please !! just the right size


----------



## beatlejuice (24 Jan 2012)

Come and collect them if in Hampshire otherwise I will send them but please could you contribute to the cost of posting?


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jan 2012)

beatlejuice said:


> Come and collect them if in Hampshire otherwise I will send them but please could you contribute to the cost of posting?


Yes i did pm you saying how much you want for posting unless it got lost in the interweb ...


----------



## beatlejuice (26 Jan 2012)

I will get around to this today!


----------



## Chris78 (3 Feb 2012)

Do you still have the shoes?


----------

